# CV joint replacement: DIY or garage?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

how hard is it to replace CV joints and wheel bearings on a suzuki swift (geo metro / pontiac firefly ). Any special tools or secret spring-loaded booby traps? 

My front end is making some ominous clicking noises that I couldn't hear before over the noisy ICE motor with hole in exhaust. Since the clicks are worse under heavy power when wheel is turned I am guessing CVs, and then there is a small clicking that might be bearings.... probably best to replace at 130k miles anyway.

What are the thoughts on DIY versus garage for this task?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know about the Geo per se, but for me on other FWD cars it has been easy. Just get the whole axle instead of trying to rebuild the CV joint yourself.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

thats encouraging.... quick look online shows whole axles available for about 50 or 60 per side! I am only wondering now if I will need any special tools like ball joint separator or anything like that. I never did buy a shop manual for this vehicle.


----------



## idoco (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with David. I would replace the whole axle. They are relatively cheap, although based on what I've read you might want to stay away from the really cheap Chinese axles.

Replacing the axle is relatively easy. In terms of tools you'll need to find out what size socket for your axle nut (mine was something ~40mm for my Saturn Vue). 

Idoco


----------



## eric-ev (Apr 28, 2009)

yup, verry easy DIY job. Get an axle (a.k.a. half-shaft) from autozone/advance auto/wherever. get their lifetime warranty one. I'm not certain you'll want to ask the clerk, but the left and right may be the same part number. If so, when the other side goes out later, you take it in and tell them its under warranty, kinda a 2-for-1 deal for you!  While you're under there check the rubber boots on the inner/outer axles, as well as on the steering, replace if they're shot.

Wheel bearings, check them before replacing because they're a PITA. With the car on jack stands see if theres any play by trying to tilt the wheel up/down, left/right, and in/out. Also make sure it spins smoothly. If it doesn't your brakes may need adjusted, take the brakes off and check the bearing again.
Easiest thing to do is get a brand new axle if the bearings are shot. Bolts in easily. You'll need the large nut to unscrew the half shaft from the axle. Best to do this with the wheel down if possible. If not, have someone step on the brakes for you while you loosen it. Also never step on the brake while the calipers are off of the rotor!

Let us know how you turn out, and good luck!


----------

